# Holiday Inn Club Vacations Holiday Hills (#1004)  Branson



## JT62 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi, I am trying to exchange for a week here. I want a 2 bedroom and am trying to find out what I should choose on the RCI website. I'd obviously like to stay in the nicest possible unit!
Options are:
Friday check in  6 (4) and 6 (6)
Saturday check in   6 (4) and 6 (6)
Sunday check in   6 (4) and 6 (6)
No three bedrooms are available to exchange right now.

All things being equal I'd prefer Saturday check in but it's not a deal breaker.
Dh and I will be there. We are inviting my cousin and her husband for a couple of days, so would like the privacy for 2 couples.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## JT62 (Feb 5, 2017)

So additional information. I called the resort and was told that the 6 (4) are Lodge and the 6 (6) are Presidential. So am I correct in assuming I should choose Presidential? This will be for Saturday check in.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 5, 2017)

I am not sure, but I stayed in both kinds and the one I believe was presidential was great, so much better than the other.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 5, 2017)

*Holiday Inn Club Vacations Holiday Hills 
Timeshare RCI 1004 Branson Missouri*

*Two-Bedroom*




876 square feet
Sleeps up to 6
*Most Villas are Equipped With*:*

King-sized bed, queen-sized bed, plus pullout sleeper sofa
Fully equipped kitchen
Two full baths**
TV in living room and bedrooms
Private patio/balcony


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 5, 2017)

*Holiday Inn Club Vacations Holiday Hills *
*Timeshare RCI 1004 Branson Missouri*

 
*Two-Bedroom Presidential*
*

*


1,247 - 1,312 total square feet
One-Bedroom: 864 - 962 square feet
Studio: 295 - 420 square feet

Sleep up to 6
 
*Most Villas are Equipped With*:*

*One-Bedroom*

King-sized bed and pullout sleeper sofa
Gas or electric fireplace
Fully equipped kitchen
Full bath
TV in living room and bedroom
Washer & dryer
Private patio/balcony
*Studio*

King-sized bed
Mini-refrigerator, two-burner stove,
microwave and sink
Full bath
TV in bedroom


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 5, 2017)

Holiday Hills Resort joined the Holiday Inn
Club Vacations brand in April, 2016.

http://corporate.orangelake.com/docs/factSheets/HCV_HolidayHills.pdf


----------



## MLR (Feb 22, 2017)

Just booked what we hope is the larger 2 bedroom unit with 2 jacuzzis for just $239 on RCI for a quick 'pre' grandbaby birth family trip for our son and DIL in April. They will be a lot busier after that - ha ha.
We will only be able to stay two nights - but it is cheaper than two hotel rooms and since I enjoy cooking and wanted to make a special meal for them - this will work out nicely. I will try and post again when we get back with a few photos in case anyone else is interested. Sounds like you can only book once in three years at this resort. Hoping it is as nice as the photos. We stayed at Nantucket last time and enjoyed that as well.


----------



## MLR (Feb 22, 2017)

JT62 said:


> So additional information. I called the resort and was told that the 6 (4) are Lodge and the 6 (6) are Presidential. So am I correct in assuming I should choose Presidential? This will be for Saturday check in.



DUH! I just saw this post - i thought I had read them all PRIOR to booking. But it looks as though I 'accidentally' booked the unit we wanted anyway. So glad we ran across this thread - just in the nick of time.  WHEW!!


----------

